# Wednesday Trivia night at Legends, Richmond VA



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Once again, the weekly trivia at my favorite brewery is tomorrow night. It is cigar friendly, good food, excellent beer and a lot of fun.

Last week a I saw a bunch o folks at a table with cigars, but was too afraid to walk up and say "Hey are you gorillas????" I figured I'd get my ass kicked if they weren't.

So I will be there around 8PM, hope more gorillas can make it.


----------

